# What food do you miss because you're allergic/intolerant?



## jkath (Feb 28, 2013)

Over the years, I've become intolerant to many foods and allergic to some, but the one thing that I miss most is onions! I can still eat green onions only, but any of the others make me dreadfully ill. 
However, I do still make french onion soup... it just takes about 50 little green onions to make a pot!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2013)

For me it's clams.  I used to love clams but developed a serious allergic reaction to them in my late teens.  No more clams for me.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 28, 2013)

The older I get the harder for me to digest dairy products which I love. I used to be able to drink a half of a gallon of milk in one seating, actually drank a whole one, one for a bet, but I was 18 or 19 then, simply stupid. I love farmer’s cheese, but if I have some for breakfast, I may or may not make it to work nowadays. Sad.


----------



## JanaAZ (Feb 28, 2013)

I have lots of food allergies.  Some make me tired, others give me hives and others put me in anaphalactic shock.  Out of it all, I guess I miss eggs the most.  I also miss fish/shellfish.  I can't even touch them.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 28, 2013)

I really miss potato chips!  I LOVE them a LOT and choose not to eat them because they are the one food that I just can't exercise any self control with!


----------



## jkath (Feb 28, 2013)

Great willpower Janet =0)

One of my intolerances (SOY) has had a FANTASTIC impact on me.

Eating anything made with soy makes me sick, and cutting it out of my world has made me all the healthier. First I lost 10 pounds the first month I had cut it out. Then I had more energy and I stopped getting as sick, as often. It's been about 4+ years and I love it! 

 - -the one soy I can eat is the soy lecithin that is in some chocolate products like a few brands of chocolate chips, but all those packaged things at the market, and all fried and/or fast food items are completely out. It's also got about 20 names, so I have to read every label, which makes me all that much more knowledgeable about what I am (or am not) eating =0)


----------



## Addie (Feb 28, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> For me it's clams. I used to love clams but developed a serious allergic reaction to them in my late teens. No more clams for me.


 
And your a New Englander. You have my sympathy. Spike brought me a great big bunch of them the other night. There were enough that I was really full when I was finished. From now on I will think of you every time I have fried clams or clam chowder.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't have allergies or intolerances, but I have an intestinal stricture (narrowed area), so I can't eat high-fiber foods or they might cause a blockage. One food I miss is Japanese seawood salad. Last time I had one, I spent four days in the hospital. 

Another is hot dogs. The last time I ate one, I almost ended up in the hospital, and I spent the evening in agony. Did you know they don't break down?


----------



## jkath (Feb 28, 2013)

I believe it, GG! I'm personally scared of hot dogs and what's in 'em!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 28, 2013)

Because my kidneys dont work I have to watch what I drink or consume anything that turns liquid after ingestion, like jello or popcicles, Oh well I'm just glad to be alive. I also have to watch the proteins i ingest need a lot and meat is not my favorite thing to eat. So far nothing  I'm allergic to but I know that day will come.I have to watch my phoperous(sp) levels it makes me say aint life grand?????
kades


----------



## merstar (Feb 28, 2013)

Avocados! I used to eat them plain with just a little salt, and loved them! But, a few years ago, I started having weird reactions - mainly light headedness/slight dizziness, and a little nausea. Very strange.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 28, 2013)

I am starting to have a problem with beer. If that's truly the case, then I don't know what I am going to do....


----------



## jennyema (Feb 28, 2013)

I started reacting to melons, like cantelope, honeydew, watermelon, in junior high.

When I was around 24 I was emergency room allergic to melon!

I was really bummed, as I love it.  

Worse, though, is that melon is everywhere !!  I can't eat most fruit salads, can't sit in a conference room with leftover breakfast fruit.  Have to send back plates that unexpectedly come garnished with melon.

Sad ...

Another is that my partner is allergic to cows milk so I go through a pound of butter in 2 years.  I miss it.


----------



## Addie (Feb 28, 2013)

For me it is the iodine that is in scallops. I will order them and if I can taste the iodine with the first bit, I have to spit it out immediately. My face and other parts of my body swell up and I become an almost code blue patient in the ER. 

I love scallops. If I don't taste any iodine, I will very cautiously eat them. I cut them all into four pieces and eat them very slow. One time when I was dating my second husband, I ordered scallops and that is when the allergy showed up. The restaurant owner took one look at me and called for an ambulance immediatly. I may try to eat them about every two years now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 1, 2013)

I miss food the most...doesn't matter what I eat, I just swell up.


----------



## BoracayB (Mar 1, 2013)

Spicy Mexican and Indian food. Tough get old.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm allergic to seafood (shellfish) but not deadly allergic. I love seafood so I sometimes drink my celestamine and eat some anyway. 
I used to be allergic to pineapple and I love the taste but discovered that I am no longer allergic about 4 years ago.

I get ill when I eat very fatty, spicy or acidic foods because of my IBS. Same with white bread and cakes etc. This drives me nuts since I can't really eat anything besides very healthy foods without getting ill and I miss spice!!!!!


----------



## jkath (Mar 1, 2013)

merstar said:


> Avocados! I used to eat them plain with just a little salt, and loved them! But, a few years ago, I started having weird reactions - mainly light headedness/slight dizziness, and a little nausea. Very strange.


 
Merstar - I think I wouldn't be able to handle that one. I eat at least 5 each week. I'm so sorry!  You know what - I got a horrible reaction like you're describing after eating guacamole a friend  had made (even saw spots- not like migraine spots...just spots)... turns out it was something like a rancidity of one of the other ingredients.


----------



## jkath (Mar 1, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I miss food the most...doesn't matter what I eat, I just swell up.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not allergic to anything, but I'm not supposed to have unfermented soy.

My problem is mostly when a manufacturer changes the ingredients. I used to get President's Choice Italian meatballs and Swedish meatballs. They were tasty and made of real food. Very handy to have in the freezer. Now they contain soy protein. Same with my favourite brand of Jamaican style patties: now they contain soy protein.


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 1, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I miss food the most...doesn't matter what I eat, I just swell up.


 
  I hear ya on that !!!

I miss milk.  After my 2nd pregnancy I started having breathing problems after drinking milk.  Allergist suggested I stay away from it.  I got such a craving that I drank a tiny bit .. within a few minutes I could hardly breathe   so that was the end of that ! The strange thing is that I can eat ice cream and use half n half with no problems .. it's just milk and it matters not if it's skim, low fat or whole .. just milk.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 1, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I'm not allergic to anything, but I'm not supposed to have unfermented soy.



Why is that?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 1, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Why is that?


Because it's estrogenic. I'm also not supposed to have other estrogenic foods like sweet potatoes or tomatoes that came in can with BPA (almost all cans for tomatoes have BPA because tomatoes are so acidic, even organic tomatoes). This is going to sound really weird, it's because of a specific type of visual migraine I get. My doctor told me that puts me at risk for having a stroke in my eyeball (which would likely cause blindness in that eye) if I eat estrogenic foods.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 1, 2013)

Interesting. The body is a fascinating thing.


----------



## jkath (Mar 1, 2013)

From being a "no-soy" and "yes I get migraines" person, taxlady... that makes a lot of sense! 

MrsLMB - have you had this same reaction with raw cow's milk or goat's milk? I've known people who can only have raw, as their reaction to pasturized is pretty bad.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 1, 2013)

I could write a novel on this topic, but unfortunately it is all non-fiction!

It started for me with migraine triggers - caffeine, chocolate, cheddar (white and orange), other orange cheeses, certain food dyes.  I can have little bits every so often but too much will result in horrible headaches.  I can't use most of the migraine medications because they contain caffeine.  I can't even have decaffeinated coffee or tea as there are trace elements.

Then my stomach problems started and I had to give up wheat/gluten, though it has since been discovered that this isn't as big a problem.

Then in November I went to a naturopath who correctly diagnosed that many of my symptoms are from a candida allergy and I am on my second try of the diet to clear my system.  I can't have ANYTHING remotely related to sugar including fruit (all forms), no vinegar or products containing it, no pork or beef (though I have a hard time with this one), and on and on.  

To answer the question, yes I miss everything because there is so little I can eat at the moment, though if I can successfully get through this stage this time I will be able to slowly add things back.  I am on several natural supplements, but that is not the same as a bowl of ice cream or a toasted salami sandwich with a couple of deli pickles! 

But the first time I tried the diet, I started to feel so much better and started to lose weight.  My pain levels were better and I was emotionally stronger as well.


----------



## jkath (Mar 1, 2013)

Cheering you on LP!!!


----------



## jharris (Mar 1, 2013)

Grapefruit/juice

It interferes with medication I have to take.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 1, 2013)

jharris said:


> Grapefruit/juice
> 
> It interferes with medication I have to take.




Yeah, me too.


----------



## jharris (Mar 1, 2013)

I think pomegranate is also a forbidden fruit.

Waahhh!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 1, 2013)

The only juice I can have is unsweetened natural cranberry juice.  There is no way I can drink it on its own so I dilute it either in a big glass of water or make a "spritzer" with a can of plain club soda!  It helps my kidney problems so I have a glass a day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 1, 2013)

jharris said:


> Grapefruit/juice
> 
> It interferes with medication I have to take.



Me, too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 1, 2013)

jharris said:


> I think pomegranate is also a forbidden fruit.
> 
> Waahhh!



I haven't heard of any restriction on pomegranate...offf to Google...Away!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 1, 2013)

jharris said:


> I think pomegranate is also a forbidden fruit.
> 
> Waahhh!



Arrrgh!  Norvasc, Crestor and Hydrochlorthiazide...WAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!


Pomegranate Effectiveness, Safety, and Drug Interactions on RxList


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 1, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Arrrgh!  Norvasc, Crestor and Hydrochlorthiazide...WAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> Pomegranate Effectiveness, Safety, and Drug Interactions on RxList



Ah, with your blood pressure being too low with meds, PF, I can see an issue.  Mine is so up and down despite meds, I might try grapefruit and pomegranite!

Things we learn from DC!


----------



## chopper (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> I am starting to have a problem with beer. If that's truly the case, then I don't know what I am going to do....



In my 20's I had to stop drinking beer because it made my throat swell up, and it was difficult to breathe.  Since I like breathing, I don't drink beer anymore.  I am really ok with that because I can still drink wine.  I have a gluten intolerance so I don't eat as much bread as I used to.  I really love bread.  Now I am on a low carb diet, and I do miss the bread and pasta.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 1, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Ah, with your blood pressure being too low with meds, PF, I can see an issue.  Mine is so up and down despite meds, I might try grapefruit and pomegranite!
> 
> Things we learn from DC!



I had to tell Shrek the bad news, he takes two of the medications on the list.  There's one bottle of straight pomegranate juice in the fridge...might have to extend it out a lot with club soda, I'm not tossing it.

I keep saying, all I CAN have is cardboard and water...


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 1, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had to tell Shrek the bad news, he takes two of the medications on the list.  There's one bottle of straight pomegranate juice in the fridge...might have to extend it out a lot with club soda, I'm not tossing it.
> 
> I keep saying, all I CAN have is cardboard and water...



And cardboard may not be gluten-free.  Sheesh, these science research doctor guys should try living on what they prescribe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 2, 2013)

Coffee is beans right?  Beans are vegetables...I'm going to have a cup of veggie soup right now..


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 2, 2013)

Having coeliac disease I don't miss any foods that made me ill , truly !


----------



## jharris (Mar 2, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Coffee is beans right?  Beans are vegetables...I'm going to have a cup of veggie soup right now..



Laughing! I love your logic.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 2, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Having coeliac disease I don't miss any foods that made me ill , truly !


Exactly!  People used to ask how I could go without bread (gluten) or without chocolate and coffee (migraines) and I would say because I know how I will feel after.

It is rough with this new allergy because the list of things I can't have is way longer than those I can.  But I was saying to TB tonight, after foregoing the bacon wrapped asparagus and having mine steamed with lemon which is good for the candida diet, I actually felt better - I said I truly understand the term "clean eating".  I just have to remind myself of that feeling every time I am tempted by something I shouldn't have!


----------

